# Since my 2 favorite games I can no longer play on XP



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Because they are DOS based, I've been looking at all my older favorite games.

I've really being going "Retro". Hunted down some Old GW-Basic games (they were designed to run on 4MHz cpu 

Avalon Hill's B-1 Bomber, Midway, Stock and Bonds, etc

I even found a modifed version of AH's Nukewar on the Palm

But I hit paydirt today when I started looking at the Commodore 64 emulator. There was AH's "NukeWar" on that (it was more advanced than the old Atari or PC versions I had). And to my hearts delight there was M.U.L.E. I loved that game soooo much. Of course I'm having a hard time getting the emulator to reconize the Joystick or keyboard equivlant (which is needed to get past the opening menu)

Check out this site
http://arnold.c64.org/index/c64index.htm


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

If they worked on windows 95 you could try to run the application in windows95 compatibility mode. Right click on the program and change the option.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I have a program that worked with 95 and doesn't in XP. Its a 16bit app so I assume thats the problem. :shrug:


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

I have done everything to get the apps working (Dos Emuator, etc), the discussion on most of the boards is that some video and sound card combos don't work well with the emulators, and each new release of the video card or sound card driver means give it a new chance. But I've kind of given up.

One game "Steel Panthers" has been taken over by fans and was created in a W32 version that is great on W2K and XP and is Freeware.

But to keep my minimal gaming desire satiated, this Commodore 64 emulator is great. Zac and Steve would look at some of the games and think "Thats just a bunch of white asterics and dots and letters on a black screen, those aren't graphics"


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Well make sure you play The Goonies. Great game on Commodore, used to have it in the mid 80's.


----------



## Brian Rector (Mar 25, 2002)

Emulators are so cool. I have the Atari 2600 and 7800 Emulators (Stella X for the 2600 and Mess 32 for the 7800) on my Windows XP PC. Its so great having to play the old games that I once owned. However...with XP being my operating system, I knew that there would be a price to pay in terms of games. I can no longer play my fave game Daytona USA from SegaSoft. The installer stalls halfway through the install and crashes when DirectX is being installed. I tried even putting the compatibility mode to Win95 and still no luck. However, all is not lost. I can still play Daytona USA on my Dreamcast system.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Sadly most of my favorite games are turn based strategy games (not Realtime) so that genre had dried up. My choices are to hope like Steel Panthers a bunch of fan/devlopers take over the game and keep it modern http://www.matrixgames.com/insidemg/modules.php?name=Downloads

or deal with companies that still make the games you like (graphics never state of the art..)
http://www.hpssims.com


----------

